# Diy overflow box, sump,and tubing help



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

Can anyone please explain or even better show a good pic on how to make a simple one. I don't get why a ball valve would cut of circulation if power goes out? Thanks.


----------



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

I got what im going to do now i need to know how to arrange my sump. Its for Freshwater no skimmer. thanks


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

For FW? What kind of filter are you using? Aside from intake at one end and return pump at the other with the heater somewhere in between there's not much to set up in FW sump.


----------



## nixer (May 2, 2009)

ive been thinking about something like this and figured if you glue some pieces of acyrlic in there it you make a great hangon and in its design it could not empty your tank in a power outtage Reef Aquarium Filtration: AquaFuge External Hang-On Refugium


----------

